# Keine Graphics2D Klasse unter J# .Net???



## Blooby (20. Mai 2004)

Hallo, 

ich möchte gern 2D/3D-Code in .Net entwickeln. Leider kennt .Net die Klasse Graphics2D nicht obwohl ich das awt package importiert habe. Das "normale" Graphics Objekt aus der gleichnamigen Klasse habe ich allerdings. Wenn ich in Eclipse entwickle steht mir die Klasse Graphics2D zur Verfügung. Das versteh' mal einer... Kennt jemand vielleicht das Problem und kann mir einen Tipp geben wie ich da ran komme? Classpath anpassen??? Muss ich vielleicht noch eine weitere .dll als Referenz hinzufügen? Wenn ja, welche? Ich habe schon gegoogelt aber leider nix passendes gefunden. 

Vielen Dank für eure Tipps... 

Blooby


----------



## Calamitous (20. Mai 2004)

> ich möchte gern 2D/3D-Code in .Net entwickeln



gibt es jetzt schon hier Trolle?


----------



## Blooby (21. Mai 2004)

Hat denn keiner eine Idee warum die Klasse unter .Net nicht zur Verfügung steht??? Die IDE wird für Java wahrscheinlich kaum jemand benutzen aber vielleicht hat ja doch jemand einen Tipp.


----------



## L-ectron-X (21. Mai 2004)

Ich kenne J++, eine zum Java inkompatible IDE von MS. Warum sollte das bei .NET / J# anders sein?
Du entwickelst einfach mit der falschen IDE.
Wenn Du Java-Programme schreiben willst, brauchst Du ein SDK von Sun und (nicht Pflicht) eine IDE Deiner Wahl.
Alles andere ist Mumpitz!


----------



## Blooby (21. Mai 2004)

Mhh, ich habe das alles und ich entwickle normalerweise auch mit Eclipse. Ich mag Eclipse aber nicht besonders auch wenn das viele für das Beste halten. JBuilder finde ich richtig schlecht und der Rest ist nicht weiter erwähnenswert. Ich habe mir .Net so zurecht geschustert, das ich damit gut arbeiten kann. Ja, das geht ...und bis auf die Inkompatibilität bezüglich der Klasse Graphics2D habe ich keine Nachteile bisher bemerkt. Schade, das ich darauf wohl vorerst verzichten muss.


----------



## Guest (15. Jun 2004)

soweit ich weiß gibt es dort so was nicht. In .NET solltest du wohl eher Managed DirectX für 3D verwenden.


----------



## Angel (15. Jun 2004)

nur mal soviel:

ich habe ein echtes java-programm mal mit viel Fummelei in das pseudo-java von micisoft portiert, ich kann nur sagen: PFUI!

erst mal is das alles recht altbacken und dann habe ich bisher nicht mal ne funktion gefunden, wie man die frame höhe und breite abrufen kann, getHight() und getWidth() gibts da nämlich nich.

Einzigsten Vorteile:

- es ist nicht so speicherfressend
- die grafikausgabe auf dem Canvas ist i.d.R. schneller bzw. vor allen dingen flüssig


Aber das wars auch schon, ansonsten kann ich mich damit nicht anfreunden *schauder*


----------

